# Fever and breastfeeding question. Update! Could it be mastitis?



## junipermuse (Nov 1, 2006)

My babe is 6 weeks old and is exclusively breastfed. This afternoon I started getting a low grade fever. The baby so far seems to be fine and I am still nursing her. I'm just wondering what everyone's experience has been taking fever reducers? I haven't taken anything yet. i know supposedly tylenol and motrin are both safe, but I'm wondering what other mom's here recommend. My reason for wanting to take the meds is so I can feel better and better take care of my baby, but i don't want to prolong the time I am sick or diminish the amount of antibodies my baby gets. any advice?


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

Dr Hales 2002 book states that tylenol and motrin are both safe to take while breastfeeding...

i am all about doing what i can do to be healthy, so that i can properly take care of my children...thats being a smart mama...take the tylenol, it will be ok...









peace...


----------



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't take tylenol to reduce a fever, breastfeeding or not, so I suppose I'm not much help for you. I have taken tylenol as a pain reliever and not worried about it. As far as I know, tylenol isn't an antibody killer so it won't matter in that sense if you take it.

I hoepe you get better soon


----------



## junipermuse (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I was doing some reading, and it seems like the fever might be Mastitis. My left breast feels very achy while my right one feels fine. My body feels achy all over too, which is why I didn't notice the tender breast right away. Other than a lack of appetite I don't have any other symptoms. my temp went from 99.6 to 102.3 in about five hours. I hope it's not mastitis because I really don't want to take antibiotics because we finally just got rid of baby's yeasty diaper rash that i'm sure was caused by antibiotics i took 5 days pp.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Try to find the plugged duct--feel around in the sore boob for a hard and painful lump. Mine was pretty far inside, against my chest wall, so it took a bit of digging to find it. Then do everything you can to clear it--heat packs or soak in hot water or run the shower on it, then firm massage from behind the lump toward the nipple. Once the clog is clear you should get better and won't need ABX. Rest a LOT, drink water, take massive doses of vit C. And nurse nurse nurse!! Feel better soon.


----------



## Slaydensmom (Jun 13, 2006)

My ND suggested putting a cabbage leaf on my breast when i had mastitis. It's supposed to help your lymph drain thus helping the plugged duct.
Pp's suggestions of heat compresses etc. are helpful too. Even though it may hurt, nurse! I did take tylenol for my fever, but right after a good nursing session with ds.
Good luck...I know what you are going through. I had mastitis twice in the first 6 wks.


----------

